# Problem installing FreeBSD documentation



## neilms (Jan 2, 2015)

I installed FreeBSD Release 10.1. During the install, I had the option of installing the 'handbook' which I selected. Unfortunately, it did not install. So I decided to try and install the port that contains all of the english documentation: misc/freebsd-doc-en. After about 1 hour of compiling, I get a series of error messages. Some seem to relate to OpenJDK. What OpenJDK has to do with documentation, I don't know. But I get the message "compilation failed unexpectedly, Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to the maintainer". Following this there appear to be a series of cascading error code 1 messages.

I have tried `make clean`, but I still end up with this message. All I want is the FreeBSD handbook and documentation. Can anyone help here?


----------



## kpa (Jan 2, 2015)

Disable the options for PDF and other "exotic" formats and leave just the HTML_SPLIT option on.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think this has anything to do with the PDF format; if you issue `# make all-depends-list` you'll quickly see java/openjdk7 pop up, regardless of the setting for PDF:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for en-freebsd-doc-46070,1:
     HTML=off: Single HTML file per document
     HTML_SPLIT=on: The default HTML format used on www.FreeBSD.org
     PDF=off: PDF format
     PS=off: PostScript format
     TXT=off: Plain text
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en # make all-depends-list | grep jdk
/usr/ports/java/openjdk7
```
I also noticed that this port seems to depend on textproc/docproj which is basically the only port you need (and its dependencies of course) to 'build' the documentation yourself. In fact, I think this is also where the dependency on OpenJDK 7 is coming from.

So my suggestion would be to concentrate on building this port first. After that you can easily grab the documentation sourcecode yourself using svn (or svnlite of course).

Is there any specific error you can show us?

Might be best to build a port and log what its doing. So, what I usually use is something in the likes off this shellscript:


```
#!/bin/sh

portmaster -ad -x irssi\
        | tee /root/temp/$0$1.log
```
I'm now referring to the tee part of course. This allows you to see what is going on while its also being stored in a logfile. And that makes it easier to determine any specific error messages.

So, for example, try something like this: `# make build | tee /root/builddoc.log`.

Then you can find (and study) any errors in /root/builddoc.log.


----------



## neilms (Jan 2, 2015)

kpa said:


> Disable the options for PDF and other "exotic" formats and leave just the HTML_SPLIT option on.


It worked, I ran `make config` and disabled PDF. I left HTML_SPLIT on and Text on. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2015)

ShelLuser said:


> I also noticed that this port seems to depend on textproc/docproj which is basically the only port you need (and its dependencies of course) to 'build' the documentation yourself. In fact, I think this is also where the dependency on OpenJDK 7 is coming from.


Yep, it's the "FOP" option of textproc/docproj that pulls it in:

```
FOP=off: FOP PDF renderer (requires Java)
```


----------



## neilms (Jan 2, 2015)

ShelLuser said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with the PDF format; if you issue `# make all-depends-list` you'll quickly see java/openjdk7 pop up, regardless of the setting for PDF:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The other solution worked, but thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2015)

Rather than build the documentation yourself, it can be fetched in multiple formats from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/.  These are updated weekly.


----------

